# please help me , I need information about my bike ( swarthmore by murray )



## frankquin (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a swarthmore by murray the only numbers that I found in the bicycle are N46440X98392906 . the bicycle is mint conditions , look like brand new , I think it is a 60's model because it look like a murray " le mans" model but I'm not sure . please somebody help me with this information.


----------

